# LaTeX - Titelseite (ohne Datum) - weitere Seiten



## jimb0p (16. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde in LaTeX gerne eine Titelseite haben ohne Datum und dann sollen beliebig viele Seiten folgende. Es soll ein Matheskript werden. Leider bin ich absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet und ich kriege immer bei der Startseite das aktuelle Datum, was ich nicht brauche und ich bekomme nie eine neue Seite hin. Wie wäre der grobe Aufbau eines solchen Dokuments?

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (16. September 2013)

Hi.

Siehe https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Title_Creation


----------



## jimb0p (16. September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, wenn ich den Code abändere, einfüge und daraus eine pdf machen möchte klappt das leider nicht. So sieht der Code aus:


```
\documentclass[a4paper]{article}
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\begin{titlepage}
\begin{center}

\textsc{\LARGE University of Beer}\\[1.5cm]

\textsc{\Large Final year project}\\[0.5cm]

\end{center}
\end{titlepage}
```

Wenn ich ihn genau wie auf der Seite einfüge und daraus eine pdf machen möchte, klappt das auch nicht. Nehme ich zum Testen jedoch das hier: 


```
\documentclass[a4paper]{article}
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\begin{document} 
Ein \textit{Minimalbeispiel} sieht so aus.
\end{document}
```

klappt es ohne Probleme. Kann es sein dass mir eventuell noch Pakete fehlen die ich installieren muss? Bin nach dem Tutorial hier vorgegangen: 

http://admirableadmin.de/185/latex-unter-ubuntu-installieren


----------



## Thinker (16. September 2013)

jimb0p hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Hinweis, wenn ich den Code abändere, einfüge und daraus eine pdf machen möchte klappt das leider nicht. So sieht der Code aus:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Dir fehlen keine Pakete, du müßtest nur die Fehlermeldung genau lesen: "Missing \begin{document} .."  lautet die bei mir. Wenn du also


```
\begin{document}
\begin{titlepage}
\dots
\end{titlepage}
\end{document}
```

schreibst, tuts das (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## jimb0p (16. September 2013)

Womit arbeitest du dass du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst?


----------



## Thinker (16. September 2013)

jimb0p hat gesagt.:


> Womit arbeitest du dass du eine Fehlermeldung bekommst?



Auf der Kommandozeile: 


```
thinker@gamma:~$ latex /tmp/test.tex
This is pdfTeX, Version 3.1415926-2.4-1.40.13 (TeX Live 2012/Debian)
 restricted \write18 enabled.
entering extended mode
(/tmp/test.tex
LaTeX2e <2011/06/27>
Babel <v3.8m> and hyphenation patterns for english, dumylang, nohyphenation, ng
erman, german, swissgerman, ngerman-x-2012-05-30, german-x-2012-05-30, loaded.
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/article.cls
Document Class: article 2007/10/19 v1.4h Standard LaTeX document class
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/size10.clo))
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/generic/babel/babel.sty
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/generic/babel/ngermanb.ldf
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/generic/babel/babel.def)))
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/inputenc.sty
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/utf8.def
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/t1enc.dfu)
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/ot1enc.dfu)
(/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/omsenc.dfu)))

! LaTeX Error: Missing \begin{document}.

See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.
Type  H <return>  for immediate help.
 ...                                              
                                                  
l.6 \begin{center}
```
Das ist ein Debian Wheezy: 

```
thinker@gamma:~$ apt-cache show texlive |grep Version
Version: 2012.20120611-5
```

Früher habe ich meine Hausaufgaben/Übungsblätter mit vim und der Kommandozeile geschrieben, für meine Diplomarbeit, Präsentationen oder  längere Texte nahm ich Texlipse, ein eclipse-Plugin.
Letztlich ists egal, womit du TeX schreibst, aber wenn ein editor die Fehlermeldungen nicht anzeigt, dann solltest du einen anderen nehmen.


----------

